
Show HN: Weekly Python Exercise - reuven
http://WeeklyPythonExercise.com/
======
KekDemaga
$15 is pretty high for 4 python exercises, especially without any examples to
show what they would entail.

~~~
reuven
I'm soon going to set up some sample exercises for people to see.

But even now, if you dislike it after the first month, cancel and I'll refund
your purchase.

Or: Read any of my free e-mail courses ([http://lerner.co.il/e-mail-
courses/](http://lerner.co.il/e-mail-courses/)), and you'll see the sorts of
exercises I write.

Also: I'd like to think that it's not just exercises, but also the community
of other solvers and my explanations.

------
commenter1
Seems cool. Subscribed.

